# AndroHard



## JAja04 (Mar 29, 2011)

Is this shit worth anything?

I was considering doing a 6week cycle of this (instructions say not longer than 6 weeks) as a substitute for 250mgs of Test Weekly.

Can someone advise me Pleeeeeeeeeeeeeeez

Jay


----------



## oufinny (Mar 29, 2011)

It all depends on how well you respond to it.  Many really like it, me included, just make sure you have some prostate support supps that contain divanill (nettle root) or you will face some unpleasant feelings when you pee.  Besides that, it is a great recomposition supplement.


----------



## |Z| (Mar 29, 2011)

oufinny said:


> It all depends on how well you respond to it.  Many really like it, me included, just make sure you have some prostate support supps that contain divanill (nettle root) or you will face some unpleasant feelings when you pee.  Besides that, it is a great recomposition supplement.



Yeah if you are looking for something pre-beach I'd suggest this with 11-oxo or something possibly. I was thinking about doing the same and then ordered andromass instead of hard haha.... but yeah, its good stuff from everythign I've heard!

|Z|


Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Rodja (Mar 29, 2011)

What exactly are you trying to find out about the AH?


----------



## Good Grip (Mar 30, 2011)

JAja04 said:


> Is this shit worth anything?
> 
> I was considering doing a 6week cycle of this (instructions say not longer than 6 weeks) as a substitute for 250mgs of Test Weekly.
> 
> ...


 Id look into Andromass as a substitute instead of Androhard.


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 19, 2011)

Androhard is sold out and wont be available untill close to the end of May. Other sites should still have a supply.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 21, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Androhard is sold out and wont be available untill close to the end of May. Other sites should still have a supply.



Definitely sooner than later


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 25, 2011)

Interesting study on DHT and its effects on HPTA and gyno:



> Int J Androl. 2009 Feb;32(1):57-65. Epub 2007 Oct 11.
> 
> Impact level of dihydrotestosterone on the hypothalamic-pituitary-leydig cell axis in men.
> Cailleux-Bounacer A, Rohmer V, Lahlou N, Lefebvre H, Roger M, Kuhn JM.
> ...


----------



## |Z| (Apr 27, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Definitely sooner than later



niiice!


|Z|

Orbit Nutrition Rep


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 28, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Interesting study on DHT and its effects on HPTA and gyno:


 Nice find BBG.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (Apr 28, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Nice find BBG.



Yah it really interests me.  I wonder how a very low estrogen environment with supraphysiological levels of DHT would do to gyno.  Obviously lowering estrogen too low is going to cause problems on its own, but if someone is willing to deal with those sides to kill gyno...


----------



## Good Grip (Apr 29, 2011)

BigBlackGuy said:


> Yah it really interests me. I wonder how a very low estrogen environment with supraphysiological levels of DHT would do to gyno. Obviously lowering estrogen too low is going to cause problems on its own, but if someone is willing to deal with those sides to kill gyno...


 Eric's article written over at our site might shed some more light on the subject.


----------



## |Z| (Apr 30, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Eric's article written over at our site might shed some more light on the subject.



You guys have some great information on there, I'd highly suggest some of the forum readers in here check it out!

|Z|


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 2, 2011)

|Z| said:


> You guys have some great information on there, I'd highly suggest some of the forum readers in here check it out!
> 
> |Z|



Thanks Z.  Here's a link to the articles over the Primordial Performance.


----------



## 1krazyrider (May 3, 2011)

Just finished Ah And it was my first cycle of anything in about 20 yrs. First i definately noticed near the end of it a good increase in strength and in weights. Then the good parts , wood like i havent seen since my twentys, My girl was loving at first, then was begging for a break .LOL . Been off it now for about a week and missing it . Now im running AL and hoping it will help with the waist line. Also taking sustain alpha and testofen .not a big fan of either ones taste and not sure as to its effectiveness yet . Would definately like to see more feedback on anyone also using the Andro line .


----------



## Good Grip (May 3, 2011)

1krazyrider said:


> Just finished Ah And it was my first cycle of anything in about 20 yrs. First i definately noticed near the end of it a good increase in strength and in weights. Then the good parts , wood like i havent seen since my twentys, My girl was loving at first, then was begging for a break .LOL . Been off it now for about a week and missing it . Now im running AL and hoping it will help with the waist line. Also taking sustain alpha and testofen .not a big fan of either ones taste and not sure as to its effectiveness yet . Would definately like to see more feedback on anyone also using the Andro line .


 Awesome to hear 1krazyrider, we've been waiting to hear about feedback on Androhard solo. Yeah, im not a big fan of the taste of Sustain Alpha either. Im dosing it under the tongue for about 30 seconds and then swallowing it, so that helps some. Ill keep you guys informed when I do my run.


----------



## ryansm (May 4, 2011)

1krazyrider said:


> Just finished Ah And it was my first cycle of anything in about 20 yrs. First i definately noticed near the end of it a good increase in strength and in weights. Then the good parts , wood like i havent seen since my twentys, My girl was loving at first, then was begging for a break .LOL . Been off it now for about a week and missing it . Now im running AL and hoping it will help with the waist line. Also taking sustain alpha and testofen .not a big fan of either ones taste and not sure as to its effectiveness yet . Would definately like to see more feedback on anyone also using the Andro line .



Great to hear! Glad you liked the AH bud. As far as more feedback check out our home board at Primordial Performance Discussion Forums


----------



## 1krazyrider (May 4, 2011)

Ill check it out thanks.


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 4, 2011)

1krazyrider said:


> Just finished Ah And it was my first cycle of anything in about 20 yrs. First i definately noticed near the end of it a good increase in strength and in weights. *Then the good parts , wood like i havent seen since my twentys, My girl was loving at first, then was begging for a break .LOL . Been off it now for about a week and missing it *. Now im running AL and hoping it will help with the waist line. Also taking sustain alpha and testofen .not a big fan of either ones taste and not sure as to its effectiveness yet . Would definately like to see more feedback on anyone also using the Andro line .



lol that's how I was on the original AH, and that's just how my GF was haha


----------



## Good Grip (May 5, 2011)

JAja04 said:


> Is this shit worth anything?
> 
> I was considering doing a 6week cycle of this (instructions say not longer than 6 weeks) as a substitute for 250mgs of Test Weekly.
> 
> ...


 Did you ever decide on giving this a run or stacking it?


----------



## BigBlackGuy (May 7, 2011)

Good Grip said:


> Did you ever decide on giving this a run or stacking it?



Hopefully he ordered before the first batch was out... or else he's still waiting.


----------

